# new racing rigs coming out soon,



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

here are the new racing rigs, what does everyone think? my thoughts are these are really nice.

Richard


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Those do look good.I don't have any rigs as of now.That could change.Even for scenery purposes.Would look nice on the infield or pit lane area.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice .... just nice


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'd have to keep myself from racing them, as they just look too nice to race.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> here are the new racing rigs, what does everyone think? my thoughts are these are really nice.
> 
> Richard


ok, dumb-question-time....
why the 2 color schemes???

Bubba 123 :freak::wave:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

You could ask that for all AW releases.Thay always do two color scheme releases.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Bubba 123 said:


> ok, dumb-question-time....
> why the 2 color schemes???
> 
> Bubba 123 :freak::wave:



Why not ......


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

When can I pre-order???
Look great, Always liked the tanker trucks even though the tanker is on the small side.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

rodstrguy said:


> When can I pre-order???
> Look great, Always liked the tanker trucks even though the tanker is on the small side.


preorders will be going on just as soon as i get the release date for sure if you know what i mean, plus or minus 90 days lol

Richard


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> ok, dumb-question-time....
> why the 2 color schemes???
> 
> Bubba 123 :freak::wave:


i think like someone said up top they generally do 2 colors. heck i dont know lol.

Richard


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

These look awesome Richard!! Nice to see 76 done up!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> i think like someone said up top they generally do 2 colors. heck i dont know lol.
> 
> Richard


anyone know w/ scheme(s) are accurate...
or is it like the cola wars.....
"New" & "Retro" ??

if so, which are the "Retro"??


Bubba 123 :freak::wave:

PS: I'm going w/ Version-A on these (any idea on $$ yet???)
ALSO; ...ANY News on NEXT Silver Screen Releases??? just got the 3 new 1's in.. looking 4 my next "FIX" ;-0
Great shipping, packing, service Rich ;-)


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't see any real 76 trucks in those paint schemes, so my guess is they're not 100% accurate. They do look plausible though, and really sharp..


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I didn't see any real 76 trucks in those paint schemes, so my guess is they're not 100% accurate. They do look plausible though, and really sharp..


they do look nice but i also agree, they dont look like the ones when we were kids.

Richard


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

the new rigs are due out in february, will let you all know more later when i find out. lol

Richard


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Those are nice, and will look good running nest to the Chevron and Texaco tankers.

Shame AW didn't make a chrome version Union 76 tank.

And it's good to see the Shell tanker is different from AFX's Shell truck.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*Haulin gas is the new release of rigs coming out*

The new rigs release is called haulin gas lol, that is a catchie wording isnt it.

Have a nice day all,
richard


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I think thats the best rig release so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> I think thats the best rig release so far.:thumbsup:


i think so too, very nice looking trucks.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> i think so too, very nice looking trucks.


I like the idea of bringing back generic colored Astro bodies (no logos) :thumbsup:

any news on the K.I.T & C.A R. release yet?
+ anything on more silver screen stuff?????? 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Love these new paint schemes,now to buy a few,throw the chassis away and put an original under them and put the AFX "Ansen" slot wheels on the trailer and the universe will be in harmony again. lol
Christian


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

Looks good. I'm glad to see another issue of the Astro. Not used enough. 
I don't know if the headlights are going to be painted like they did on the Kiss trucks? It looks like it in the pictures but maybe they're prototypes. 
I didn't like that, wish they were clear and lighted instead. I have a light bar from one soaking in brake fluid trying to get that paint off.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

65 Wagonaire said:


> Looks good. I'm glad to see another issue of the Astro. Not used enough.
> I don't know if the headlights are going to be painted like they did on the Kiss trucks? It looks like it in the pictures but maybe they're prototypes.
> I didn't like that, wish they were clear and lighted instead. I have a light bar from one soaking in brake fluid trying to get that paint off.


I will be casting clear lights for these.
Christian


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Dragula said:


> Love these new paint schemes,now to buy a few,throw the chassis away and put an original under them and put the AFX "Ansen" slot wheels on the trailer and the universe will be in harmony again. lol
> Christian


When you throw the chassis out I will pay for postage to send them to me. I need some XT chassis.


----------

